# HOB shelf?



## Bart12 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm thinking of having a shelf that hangs on the back of one my tanks for growing some java moss. The shelf would be wood (like driftwood) or plastic and would have a couple of hooks that hang over the back of the tank. Anyone do anything like this? Is there a product available that I should purchase instead?

Thanks.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What is the purpose of the shelf/Java Moss? If you only want to grow some moss, get a small tank. Even a 2gal is enough to grow moss.


----------



## Bart12 (Sep 4, 2016)

As a place for loaches to hang out. To add some depth and function to that section of the tank. Because I want to try it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Try searching online for a Hang on Back Refugium or Hang In Tank Refugium. You would probably need to add an air source or small pump to circulate the water to and from the unit.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I made something like this that I put in my main tank for my pothos roots to be in the tank for water but the leaves to be on the top of the tank and I used egg crate, zip ties, and door hooks for a towel or robe or something. So if you wanted it to hang on the back but in the tank then that is one way to go - it worked pretty well.


----------



## Bart12 (Sep 4, 2016)

Aaron - you hung the egg crate vertically on the back wall of the tank?


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I decided it was too complicated to try to describe.


----------



## Bart12 (Sep 4, 2016)

Cool. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Did this with an egg crate too!


----------

